# Instruments?



## Hepheron (Nov 24, 2008)

This is off topic but I would like to see if people play any instruments, and if you don't which would you prefer?


----------



## Brett (Nov 24, 2008)

Trombone in my school bands. I tried out for all-state Band yesterday :3

I'm doing DCI this year on either Baritone or Euphonium (I'd prefer Euph, but I'm not sure about the weight problem, my left shoulder is weak )


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 24, 2008)

I play all things percussion.

Brett, what corps are you trying out for?


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 24, 2008)

I play many instruments:
-Guitar, Clarinet, Recorder, Keyboard/Piano, Viola, and Violin.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 24, 2008)

Euphonium!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 24, 2008)

Electric Guitar.


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes i play the violin if any of you were wondering


----------



## Brett (Nov 24, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> I play all things percussion.
> 
> Brett, what corps are you trying out for?



Jersey Surf this year. I hope/plan to do them twice, then I'll have to make a choice between which of the top 6-7 Corps to go to :/


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 24, 2008)

I currently play piano, and I used to play oboe and percussion in band.

Phantom Regiment FTW!


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 24, 2008)

That's awesome Brett, good luck! This should be an interesting year for them since it's their first year as a world class corps. I have a friend that marched Surf for two years.

Fobo: I AM SPARTACUS!!!


----------



## darthyody (Nov 24, 2008)

I play a bunch of instruments but the ones im best at are guitar and piano. I taught myself everything I know. I've been playing piano for 6 yrs and guitar for 3.5 yrs. You guys should check out my band, not many pictures but there are some recordings we have. 
myspace.com/thesmileyfacepancakes


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 24, 2008)

I play acoustic and electric guitar and a bit of piano. I'd like to pick up violin, bass and drums some day.

Music = <3


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm a music major majoring in Electric and Upright Jazz Bass. I also play trumpet and piano well enough to major in, but I'd much rather play bass


----------



## sam (Nov 24, 2008)

I hope to major in Classical upright bass 

i play electric and upright jazz as well but not as much.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Nov 24, 2008)

I play the bassoon well. I also taught myself a little guitar and piano. Not a lot, but some. I would say I play saxaphone, but I can't do that anymore after hearing Bunky Green play.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 24, 2008)

i play Banjo


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 24, 2008)

piano...violin..


----------



## sharikak54 (Nov 24, 2008)

Clarinet. And I tried a contra-alto clarinet once upon a time. That was fun.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 24, 2008)

Piano, recorder, drums, 'banging pencils on a table'. Why not? isnt that percussion?


----------



## Jai (Nov 24, 2008)

Clarinet, and tabla. Tabla ftw!


----------



## TMOY (Nov 24, 2008)

I play piano.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 24, 2008)

Used to play Keyboard, but my mother didn't want me to take that class anymore because she doesn't like the teacher


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 24, 2008)

Piano here as well


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 24, 2008)

I've played keyboard for about 24 years, I own a Yamaha Tyros 2 which is awesome. I also play guitar and I used to play trumpet in the city band. 

At the moment I'm learning how to play the accordion. It's really fun.


----------



## coolmission (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been playing the bass for about 3 1/2 years now, but my cubing is getting in the way of practice


----------



## F.P. (Nov 24, 2008)

Mainly E-Guitar.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ruonitb


----------



## flee135 (Nov 24, 2008)

Clarinet FTW!!!


----------



## Fusty (Nov 24, 2008)

Trumpet.

shameless off-topic plug.....I don't expect anyone to enjoy this necessarily (Myspace Link...)


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 24, 2008)

Piano, and the Bağlama (Turkish Instrument)


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 24, 2008)

I played snare in my highschool band my junior and senior year. I also played tenors(quints) during the winter/spring of my junior when we competed in WGI.


----------



## Escher (Nov 24, 2008)

Guitar, lots and lots and lots and lots...
and a little bit of piano.
although i will admit cube has taken away from my practicing quite a bit.
got 96% in grade 8 last may you know 

i will shamelessly boast about this


----------



## Garmon (Nov 24, 2008)

I play Bass, Drums and occasionally guitar.
I used to play Trumpet, then French Horn for a orchestra for a few years. Before then I played piano.


----------



## Inusagi (Nov 24, 2008)

I play piano, and I just love it!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 24, 2008)

Trumpet and piano, primarily.
Tried violin.
Have a guitar.
Learning flute.


----------



## SRV (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm in love with playing the electric guitar!!! I'm a huge blues fan and as my name states, my favorite guitarist is Stevie Ray Vaughan....

I LOVE MUSIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Carson (Nov 24, 2008)

Pretty much anything percussion. I marched snare through high school and bass and snare for two different colleges. I have also played trumpet and tuba in a few ensembles. I have played guitar in a few bands.

I should have marched tenors in DCI in '03 but due to some misfortune, never had the opportunity. (That was my age out year)

Oh yeah, almost forgot... Rock Band Guitar & Drums.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 24, 2008)

I didn't know we had the capacity of 5 orchestras in here 

We should try this sometime (the pianists)


----------



## Brett (Nov 24, 2008)

Carson said:


> I should have marched tenors in DCI in '03 but due to some misfortune, never had the opportunity. (That was my age out year)



Ouch. That's why I'm starting early, what happened?


----------



## MistArts (Nov 24, 2008)

I play keyboard and violin. I started keyboard about four months ago. For the violin, I think about three years.


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't play any instruments... except for the fake plastic guitars that come with Guitar Hero 
But I always did want and electric guitar. Too expensive, though :'(


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 25, 2008)

I think I play the least common instrument on here. haha Banjos aren't in schools bands or today's popular music


----------



## Brett (Nov 28, 2008)

The Banjo looks like it'd be fun.

I'm leaving for my first DCI winter camp in under an hour


----------



## Crickets (Nov 29, 2008)

Uhh lemme think, I used to play the trombone. Which I kicked ass at, I quit at the end of 8th grade. And I still remember the high school music teacher outside my band room after my spring concert begging me to play in high school lolz. Also I never practiced trombone at all it runs in my family lol, My dad played the trombone and so did my brother. But my 8th grade band teacher wanted me to try out for all-county and so on and so on, Cuz he thought I could easily make state. Ok, umm I can play the trumpet but I don't much. I dabble in guitar(I own a electric and aucoustic ugh at my spelling), and I play clarinet a bit. The one instrument that I would LOVE to play is the piano. I don't mean to sound braggy but I could really play any instrument that I wanted, I'm really talented in music.


----------



## Carson (Nov 29, 2008)

Brett said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > I should have marched tenors in DCI in '03 but due to some misfortune, never had the opportunity. (That was my age out year)
> ...



Long story, and one that I probably shouldn't tell on a public forum.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 29, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I think I play the least common instrument on here. haha Banjos aren't in schools bands or today's popular music



really? 

Accordion anyone?


----------

